# Need advice for a new board



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

My cousin needs help buying a new board. I am having a hard time finding one for him. He is 14 yrs old, 6-3 tall, roughly 185lbs, size 13 boots, rides mostly park due to the ski hill that he rides at is mostly a large park, and his price range is $250.00 to $300.00. I thinking he should get a 160-162 due to the fact that he is going to fill out his 6-3 frame within the coming years because hockey is the main sport he does. He also needs a wide board obviously. I'm thinking he should get a twin with a medium soft flex to it (4-10.) I've been trying to look to find him some deals on last years models, but haven't really found a definitive board that would fit those categories. Sierra snowboard has a decent selection but they're mostly Burtons that get discounted. I'm not a HUGE fan of the ISC(I had a Un Inc and I was kinda iffy on it) but I may have had a bad experience with it so I'm not ruling Burton out. Any suggestions would be nice, also the link to where he could purchase it from. Thanks


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

If he mainly rides park I would recommend either a Capita Stairmaster or Horrorscope, or a K2 World Wide Weapon.

I'm 6'4" 200lbs and I ride a 155 wide Capita Horrorscope FK and it's SICK.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> If he mainly rides park I would recommend either a Capita Stairmaster or Horrorscope, or a K2 World Wide Weapon.
> 
> I'm 6'4" 200lbs and I ride a 155 wide Capita Horrorscope FK and it's SICK.


holy!!!!!! are you serious?? @ 200lb riding 155??? does it hold??


----------

